# How much do you sin consciously on a daily basis?



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 28, 2011)

You heard the question.

Edit: I just realized conscious sinning doesn't necessarily take a lot of time, because when you sin against the conscience, you basically silence your conscience -- and after that you cannot sin consciously, at least in regards to the sin you silenced the conscience from accusing. So perhaps we should talk about minutes rather than hours.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 28, 2011)

I have no idea. I never bothered to keep track. If God doesn't, why should I?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

Enough to know that I am a lost cause apart from Christ.


----------



## Curt (Feb 28, 2011)

Only (mostly) when I'm awake.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 28, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Enough to know that I am a lost cause apart from Christ.


 


And enough for me to be ashamed to discuss the subject. I'm just glad I can talk to the Lord about my more and less presumptious sins. It's not something that I think about in terms of minutes or hours.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Feb 28, 2011)

Even the best works that I do in this life are defiled with sin (Isaiah 64:6; Heidelberg Catechism Q. 62).


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 28, 2011)

Are you talking about committing conscious and countable acts of sin only, or are you also taking into account our constant state of being imperfect and sinful creatures and not loving God totally with our hearts and minds in anything we do?

--As far as conscious and deliberate acts of countable sin, I John tells us that Christians do not sin. And if we do, we have an advocate with the Father.
--As far as our imperfect state goes, all of our works are marred by sinfulness.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Mar 1, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Are you talking about committing conscious and countable acts of sin only, or are you also taking into account our constant state of being imperfect and sinful creatures and not loving God totally with our hearts and minds in anything we do?
> 
> --As far as conscious and deliberate acts of countable sin, I John tells us that Christians do not sin. And if we do, we have an advocate with the Father.
> --As far as our imperfect state goes, all of our works are marred by sinfulness.


 
Yes, I'm talking about countable sins only, that is, conscious sins. I'm not talking about secret sins.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 1, 2011)

Consciously?

More than I'd like, but not as much as I could.


----------



## JennyG (Mar 1, 2011)

I heard someone argue that almost no-one *ever* does conscious wrong, in that whatever they do they have somehow, on some level, justified to themselves.
I think there's food for thought in that idea, but a lot depends on defining terms, and I doubt if it would apply to believers anyway


----------

